# Too fat for jail: gang member released.



## twistedcables (12 Nov 2008)

Oh yes, folks - its true and its a Canadian.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/081112/canada/canada_us_fat


----------



## Snafu-Bar (12 Nov 2008)

The justice system here is a bloody laughing stock.  :-[


----------



## Mapcinq (12 Nov 2008)

" Canadian prison authorities were forced to release a 450-pound (205 kg) drug gang member "

Whats a "drug gang member"?  Is he made of drugs?!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

Just when you think you've read/seen it all.

I wonder how many inmates will start scoffing down every single thing they can get their hand on now.

"No Ma, don't bake me a cake with a file in it.  Make the cake out of Crisco!"


----------



## Niteshade (12 Nov 2008)

Hehe

This is completely retarded. I understand his right to cruel and unusual punishment. I also understand that not being able to sit down in a proper chair or being able to fit in a bed changes COULD be considered unusual punishment.

I personally think they should have gotten him a bigger bed. (with a built in hoagie holder).

Nites


----------



## FastEddy (13 Nov 2008)

Mapcinq said:
			
		

> " Canadian prison authorities were forced to release a 450-pound (205 kg) drug gang member "
> 
> Whats a "drug gang member"?  Is he made of drugs?!




To all the Junkies and Users that seek'd his services, I guess they thought he was.

But to correctly answere your question, He was Gang Member who was arrested and convicted on a number of Drug related Crimes.

There is nothing to make light off, either of who or what he is/was or the fact of his early release and the absurdity of the reasons.


----------



## Steel Badger (14 Nov 2008)

Doubly odd since, in the bucket ( jail) I am currently on Sabbatical from; we hold a 495pound drug dealer......no early release for obesity in sight, I hope this case doesnt set a precendent to put more spherical criminals back on the streets, though having witnessed the outpouring of concern over the welfare of inmates by our justice system, i wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Niteshade (14 Nov 2008)

I love how the rights of the inmates are so important... meanwhile those same inmates completely ignored the rights of their victims.

Nites


----------



## FastEddy (15 Nov 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> I love how the rights of the inmates are so important... meanwhile those same inmates completely ignored the rights of their victims.
> 
> Nites




Where did you get the Crazy Idea that Victims had any rights at all.

Cheers.


----------



## Steel Badger (15 Nov 2008)

You certainly wouldn't get that impression from observing the courts ... or the justice system


----------



## a_majoor (16 Nov 2008)

Some US prisons had a marvelous recipe called Nutraloaf, which could help our poor prisoner scarf down a balanced meal with all the required vitamins and minerals. Hey; we are protecting the prisoner's rights by feeding them *only* healthy foods and watching their weight!

In fact, rather than just serve nutraloaf to obese prisoners; serve it to every single one of them, and a double serving to white collar criminals while we're at it!


----------



## Steel Badger (16 Nov 2008)

We used to have a delicacy know as Beancake in the system.....to feed to the very naughty.....

Apparently, ( Bruce can correct me here); they stopped serving it because of pressure from the mope-lovers...
Much like the vaunted "good time"   You know: the bit where an inmate gets 1 day off his sentance for every 2 served with good behaviour.....  Thus 1/3 of the sentance can be remitted for being good.... sounds like a great control measure hmmm?  Hell yes you say: if the mope becomes naughty, remove his earned ( or ability to earn) good time!  Send a definite lesson about expectations of behaviour....

But to still the impending chorus of cheers; the system rarely ( re: almost bloody NEVER) takes away good time.....  Our system ( Ontario anyway) feels that it is too much trouble to properly staff such things ( read extreme laziness on the part of management) combined with pressure from interest groups HORRIFIED by the cruel way our poor misunderstood darlings are being treated.


Meh



SB


----------



## FastEddy (16 Nov 2008)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> We used to have a delicacy know as Beancake in the system.....to feed to the very naughty.....
> 
> Apparently, ( Bruce can correct me here); they stopped serving it because of pressure from the mope-lovers...
> Much like the vaunted "good time"   You know: the bit where an inmate gets 1 day off his sentance for every 2 served with good behaviour.....  Thus 1/3 of the sentance can be remitted for being good.... sounds like a great control measure hmmm?  Hell yes you say: if the mope becomes naughty, remove his earned ( or ability to earn) good time!  Send a definite lesson about expectations of behaviour....
> ...




I guess you guys really get frustrated and how you still maintain your cool I don't know.

Punishment today its a Joke, most of the scum are living better than they ever did on the Street, they sure seem to have more rights and Milk Slop Groups concerned about their safety and comfort.

I'd like to canvase their opinion or concerns if one of their Wives,Sister or Daughters had their face Brutely Smashed into a Brick Wall, Savagely Beaten and Raped, left for dead and is horribly disfigured and crippled and three years later the B.....d is  still  awaiting sentencing. Talk to me about Justice.

Punishment, yeah lets give him his own room, Colored Cable TV, Special Diets, 3 Hot Meals a day, Pool Tables, Gym Equipment,Education so he can become a Lawyer and work to keep his friends on the street or back on.

Good luck and a tip of Cap.

Cheers.


----------



## Steel Badger (16 Nov 2008)

Eddy, thanks for the kind words, very much appreciated. Tho perhaps Bruce ( Monkey) and OldSoldeur deserve them more than I...they are still serving their life sentances...

I escaped via parole to the Sandbox


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Nov 2008)

If an airline tries to charge an obese person for two seats, that is considered discrimination. Therefore, if an obese inmate gets released due to his size, shouldn't the thinner inmates be hollering 'discrimination'? 

I agree that this will set a (bad, IMHO) precedent. Morbid obesity will be on the rise in our prisons once word gets out...or...I guess, "in".


----------



## Steel Badger (16 Nov 2008)

In point of fact, inmates holler discrimination about just about anything and everything you can imagine... and are listened to by judges, advocates etc etc etc

Everything and anything to get themselves a better deal....... because, of course:  "Wasn't me boss, my word!"
My fear is having a morbidly spherical mope pass on ( go tits up) on my range. How then shall I remove said carcass? Send for a flensing crew off a Japanese whaler?
Seriously, a 495 pound mope takes up A LOT of real estate...
And consider! Should that 495 pounds of spherical criminality , who is punking other mopes off for THEIR meals as well as consuming his costly "weight management" diet, pass on; or even experience a heart attack etc; guess who gets the blame....
Not Johnny ( 10 ton) Lawless, but we the CO's...just  as we would if we tried to stop said portly convict from pounding other, non-authorized, sustenance down his neck.
(( Ohhhh you heartless knuckle dragger..... Biggie has a RIGHT to eat more...he is a big guy.))   Ad nauseum!
Jug up anyone?

Cheers

SB


----------



## geo (16 Nov 2008)

heh...
I would suggest that they rip ont the cot & chairs in his cell if he doesn't fit / keeps breaking what has been given to him.

A mattress on the floor should do the trick just fine.

WRT his weight.... give him a maximum caloric intake - if he goes over it... let him "starve" for a meal or two... it's not like he's going to wither away


----------



## Steel Badger (17 Nov 2008)

Nah, this fellow would never starve....  his gang buddies just punk off other inmates for food!

You should  see it, in all of its fleshy glory, reclining on the floor of his cell swaddled in but a pair of boxers, complaining that the extra bread I have offered him instead of an extra meal is just "empty carbs."


SB


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2008)

Hehehehe.......


----------



## kratz (17 Nov 2008)

It did not take long, but PETA is offering their solution to obese inmates:

Today from the Canadian Press:




> PETA urges vegetarian diet for convicts after obese inmate released
> 4 hours ago
> 
> MONTREAL — An animal rights group says a vegetarian diet could be just the ticket to keeping obese cons behind bars.
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2008)

Well at least it gets PETA away from harassing families of murder victims.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Nov 2008)

oy vey....






Before, prisoners would get a sandwich and a pop. Now they get a granola bar and fruit when they're in court.


Durham judge reconsiders prisoners' lunch menu


Updated: Mon Nov. 17 2008 2:18:17 PM

ctvtoronto.ca

An Oshawa judge has ruled that seven inmates being tried on drug conspiracy charges will have to be given more food during the day while they're in court. 

The decision came after defence lawyers argued their clients have a hard time staying alert during proceedings because of a slimmed down prisoner menu that Durham Regional Police implemented this past summer.

Detainees usually get a full breakfast at around 5 a.m. and then dinner at 7 p.m. Inmates used to get a sandwich and a pop halfway during the day but now all they get is a granola bar and a juice box. 

"It's pretty bad when you have to starve and go to court," one prisoner told CTV Toronto as he was being hauled away. 

The prisoners are held in a provincial jail and have their cases tried in provincial court but security is handled by Durham police. Durham police are expected to feed the inmates but recently, their food budget has dropped from $3 to $1 per person. 

Defence lawyers say prisoners need to concentrate on their case when they go to court but that becomes hard to do when their stomachs are growling. 

Lawyers have taken to asking for court delays until their clients are properly fed. 

"You can't order either one of the parties to provide food but you can halt the proceedings until food is provided," said defence lawyer Daniel Brown. 

Durham police officials say the prisoners' budget was cutting into their operation. 

"Bear in mind, (the) $90,000 we spent on lunches last year, that's one policeman on the street," Supt. Michael Ennis told CTV Toronto in September. 

Durham police argue the lunch tab should be the responsibility of the corrections ministry, not them. 

Officials say the seven inmates who were granted a larger lunch menu have been segregated because of fears the decision would cause riots by other prisoners who were not granted the same consideration.

With a report from CTV Toronto's Austin Delaney

© 2008 CTVGlobemedia All Rights Reserved.





Prisoners say they are starving during court proceedings


dileas

tess


----------



## a_majoor (17 Nov 2008)

Nutraloaf! NUTRALOAF!! *NUTRALOAF!!!*

Let them concentrate on that.


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Nov 2008)

So they are starving are they? Perhaps they should concentrate on consuming the sustenance provided instead of spending their time removing and / or  inserting narcotics into their rectums for the purpose of smuggling...


----------



## FastEddy (18 Nov 2008)

[/quote]

I've got a idea, how about their F.. A.. Defense Lawyers at Lunch Recess bring their Clients a "Big Mac and Milk Shake".

Not only would it solve the problem, but they even can write it off on their Taxes.

And as far as the Health Bar & Fruit. That's a lot more that some of our kids have to eat at Lunch. Oh !, but I forgot these poor mistreated souls have to consentrate on their Criminal Cases. By the way isn't that what their Lawyers are supposed to be doing.

Cheers.


----------



## Steel Badger (19 Nov 2008)

I dunno, most visits from lawers seem to be about seeking new business.....


----------



## geo (19 Nov 2008)

Let them eat TOFU!!!!

 they tell me it's nutritious - but it tastes like crap


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2008)

ham omlette or Macaroni w/peas IMPs for the lot of them...cold, of course.  And warm water from the jerrycan thats been sitting in the sun all day.  That came from the water buffalo.

If they are well behaved, then they can have the baked fruit desert loaf thing.


----------

